
Ask HN: What would you do if you made $10M from trading cryptos? - CloudYeller
Many of the early retirement&#x2F;&quot;FIRE&quot; stuff I read depicts people celebrating their freedom from soul-sucking jobs by sitting around watching their investments, sleeping in, and playing golf.  Do you have any better ideas?
======
matchmike1313
I would take 8M of it, drop it into safe "sleep-well at night investments" and
then use the rest of pay off my house and live the rest of my days hacking
away at whatever projects make me happy and living off the interest from the
money.

------
davelnewton
I'd build my R&D lab and spend my time there.

Basically a complete machine and wood shop, nano-manufacturing compound, and
materials warehouse, with a small server farm for various other things I
generally have going on.

That'd actually only take about $2-5M.

------
jaworrom
Liquidate all of it and buy multi-family apartment complexes. Retire and use
my freedom of time to create businesses I care about for the simple joy of
creating value in the marketplace.

------
sharemywin
pull half out.

